# Youth Bowfishing Day



## Night Owls (Aug 18, 2010)

Missouri Basin Bowmen are hosting a youth Bowfishing day on Trenton Lake by Wiliston on July14th. If anyone would like to bring there kids over let me know. 406-696-2501. We are going to have a cook out and give away some nice prizes for the kids at the end of the day. The cost is free and we will provide the equipment unless you want to bring your own. Any questions don't hesitate to ask.

Brad


----------

